# Anyone Been Hunting at Guadalupe River State Park?



## Brandon1107 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just got the call today from a buddy that our group of four was drawn to bow hunt the Bauer Unit of Guadalupe River State Park! Does anyone have any info? It's for one buck, four does, and all the hogs and exotics we can get. Looking forward to hearing stories and advice. 

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## Brandon1107 (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

Did it a few years ago. The guys that hunted the main park cleaned house on axis. My bro and I got drawn standby at the Honey Creek Natural area adjacent to the park and didn't see anything the entire hunt. We fed the area like crazy and didn't even see a rabbit. The rangers kept telling us how many deer they had seen, but I think they were FOS. Hope this helps


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

Our group got drawn three years ago, I didn't go I knew better... Anyway FIL and BIL went, fed like crazy yada yada yada and never saw a deer in three days... Good luck though..


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

If you plan on staying there too better call and talk to them, I heard they were out of water and the restrooms were closed. Porta pots only.


----------



## dirtfish (Aug 28, 2012)

My wife, friend and i hunted honey creek 4 years ago we shot 2 bucks(small 5 point and decent 8) and 2 does. The guys on the river side did well. Of what i remember 2 awsome 8 point bucks where taken, a small 8 point, and alot of whitetail and axis does.


----------



## Brandon1107 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, axis meat is what I'm primarily after. 
B


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

I didn't know you could hunt places like that? How does it work with all the campsite around?


----------



## Brandon1107 (Jun 16, 2009)

RubenZamora said:


> I didn't know you could hunt places like that? How does it work with all the campsite around?


It's a draw system through TP&W, they close the park down for the hunts.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

I have never hunted there. I was drawn to hunt South Llano rive state park one time. They assigned us stands up in the hills. Nobody was hunting the camping area. It was still open. I could litterly, with my binoculars, see kids in the park feeding apple to the Axis Deer I was hunting. Didnt even get to shoot a deer that weekend. Killed some wild goats. To add insult to injury, the last day on our way out, we had to stop while a herd of Axis crossed the road. If you get to hunt the parks themselfs, you can do well.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

crawdaddct said:


> I could litterly, with my binoculars, see kids in the park feeding apple to the Axis Deer I was hunting.


EEEEEeeee that would make me feel bad LOL. Shooting Axis that little kids just finished feeding hahaha. oh well.


----------



## fishrhunt (Jun 19, 2010)

We got drawn for the exotic hunt Feb 17-20 there. Any luck Brandon?


----------



## wycwby (May 19, 2012)

I have hunted Both Guadelupe and Honey creek several times. The Honey creek side wasn't very productive, 3 of us hunted and brought back one wt doe. That was all that was seen the entire hunt. The Guadelupe side is a whole other story, got drawn 3 years ago, and three of us hunted. The final count was 2 auodad ewes, 1 axis doe, 3 wt does and a nice 8 point buck. I have heard that the Bauer unit is pretty bad a**. That is a hard one to draw, so good luck and Take plenty of arrows.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

We leased some property that ran next to the park. We had everything but axis on our place. WT,Sika,bb,rams,fallow, and hogs. Decent WT,huge sika. The park hunters did well. That was a few years back tho,never know....


----------

